# 3 days late but negative test



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi I was hoping for a bit of advise. I only have one tube but it is severely blocked. 
I had a BFP on my 5th round of ivf. And had DS last July and since then I have been 
Very regular with my cycles with an average or a 29 day cycle. 

This month I am 3 days late but have done 2 tests which are negative  is there a chance
It's to early to show positive or is my cycle just playing up??
Any advice??

Thank you 
Xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, nobody will be able to say for sure and it will just be a matter of time. This is the soul destroying aspect of all things fertility related!!    

If you don't know when in your cycle you ovulated, then it is possible that you are pregnant and it is too early to show up on the test. It is also possible that you ovulated later and will get AF a few days later too. Most pregnancy tests will show positive by 14 days post ov - but there are women who have not tested positive until a few days later than that. Nothing is impossible...

The only thing you can do is test again in a couple of days unless AF shows up. Keep us posted


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi littleL, thank you for your reply. Tested this morning and bfn, thought I saw a faint BFP line but then went to negative!! Still now af!!!
Very confused  
Xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, how frustrating!!!! 

Maybe test again in the morning with first morning urine. I thought I had a faint BFP when I first tested (although was only 10dpo) but then it looked definitely negative and I was prone to hallucinating pink lines anyway. Persistent faint line at 12dpo but still a bit of a 'is it? isn't it? Then definite but still quite faint line at 14dpo. I was using internet cheapies, and the dye can vary a bit in those. However, had I been using the expensive ones I would have needed to remortgage by now!!! 

Any signs of AF on its way?


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

I used clear blue test on Sunday, bfn, digital Monday not pregnant and then juat clear blue this mornin first
Urine. But like you I think I just imagined the positive line I be there! Lol

I have sore boobs (have done for about 2 wks) only time I ever had this was
During tx due to hormones and then when I got my BFP! But then I am having some
Cramping on and off and constipated... Sorry tmi!! Oh well I guess I just hang on and
Wait for the dreaded af to arrive... Whenever she decides lol!!
Thank you for your replies 
Xxx xx


----------

